# Canada aluminum dog boxes--anyone own one?



## Shelly Kellogg (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm hoping someone here might have some experience or opinion on the Canada aluminum dog boxes, I found them at aluminum-dog-box.com and have decided on the Hunter SUV model. But I am hesitant to go ahead and shell out the money when I can find no reviews or comments on them anywhere. Please share if you own one or know much about them!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Me personally, I would not buy one, but dont take my word for it, because its a bias answer for these reason maybe some others that actually own or have owned will put there two cents in, heres my reasons

1. the air vents are set up like a cheese shreader
2. defently big enough to break teeth or rip a nail off
3. anything screwed or riveted is no good if you have that type of dog, if its not welded you might as well build you a cheapo out of wood, you will get about the same effect

Like I said these all bias opinions and things that I have experienced from some of the companies mentioned on that site, although I have not tried the canadian brand. good luck to ya. If you have the calmer dog that respects the barrier than you will be fine, but then in that case why waste the money and just buy a plastic kennel. Metal crates are usually purchased for the simple reason of asshole dogs any other reason is there is no reason other than someone wants one to just have it.;-)


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

HI Shelley,


I have one, ordered from dogbox.ca. I had it custom made for a Subaru Outback, for 2 dogs. It does the job ok, but I think I wold go for a Zinger Winger crate next time around, as they are made to be more heavy duty.


Pluses: It fits 2 dogs up to GSD size and is very light to move, easy to clean.

Minuses: Not super heavy duty. We added screws in places to hold it together better and added 4 extra locks to it as the dogs were popping open the original locks. Others I know who own it, have the same issues with the locks, they don’t hold in more “pushy” types of dogs..So my crates now have 4 locks each on them, looks nuts but no more escapees..


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I saw a Zinger and thought THAT was a bit flimsy - can't imagine how the canada box is then.

I guess with a cane corso you need something bigger? Assumption is you will not use the divider?

My budget aluminum dog box is an Owens. Welded. Sturdy. But still not the same as a top of the line custom. For a few hundred dollars more than that box you could probably get a custom one builf for your vehicle.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Harry-other reasons for why I bought an aluminum crate

Lockable door

Had a paw go through the space between the walls and pan on a folding wire crate and get stuck. Took 3 people to extricate the dog and thankfully no broken bones or bit people. It was stuck good.Figure the vet bill for something like that would pay for several dog boxes.

A bit sturdier in a wreck (I would hope)

I don't have a bad ass escape dog now but you never know.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Me personally, I would not buy one, but dont take my word for it, because its a bias answer for these reason maybe some others that actually own or have owned will put there two cents in, heres my reasons
> 
> 1. the air vents are set up like a cheese shreader
> 2. defently big enough to break teeth or rip a nail off
> ...





Nancy Jocoy said:


> Had a paw go through the space between the walls and pan on a folding wire crate and get stuck. Took 3 people to extricate the dog and thankfully no broken bones or bit people. It was stuck good.Figure the vet bill for something like that would pay for several dog boxes.


Totally Agree with Harry and Nancy here. A crazy dog will rip up those crates and get themselves ripped up in the process. It's to bad as some things about the design are amazingly thought out such as the escape door and the angulation for seat backs etc. Those air vents will shred a dogs paw pads if a dog wants to try to pull and scratch at them to escape. But if like Harry says you have a dog that would respect the crate you'd be gold. 

I have friends in my group that have the Zinger Wingers they really like them, though the powder coating doesn't seem to last long with a dog that scratches and spins. The Malinois all have grey bums now. They still are held together with bolts and screws that require periodic inspection. But they are a lot safer for a crazy dog, plus they look great. 

I wouldn't buy a plastic kennel either ever again though. Even the 'expensive' $150-200 so called Airline ones are crap that crack and break and fall apart. 

I've gone with Rufftuff kennels from South Dakota. http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/ They are Roto Moulded and take a beating. I've had mine now for 2 years and outside the paint on the doors wearing away from me clipping leashes and hanging water buckets on them. Perfect!! My only caveat is that the way they put the ventilation holes on the bottom they probably wouldn't be accepted by an airline as they wouldn't be considered leak proof, though you could specify them not to drill the bottom holes before you order. Another small issue is that with mine the roofs sagged with the assorted crap that always ends up on top with the heat inside the van when it isn't occupied. But if I got the optional tray for the top that probably would've been fine. I do put lots of stuff on the top though. The sagging doesn't degrade the crates safety just aesthetics. I love these crates otherwise. Plus now they have a double door Large, <Nancy Jocoy take note> I really think they are a great product.


----------



## Shelly Kellogg (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess I should have specified the reasons for going with a crate like that:
-Wire crates are flimsy and noisy in the car
-Plastic crates don't come with a side door (crate won't fit lengthwise in our Pilot with the second row seats up). I tried my dog in a 36" crate and there was no way, it has to be 40"
-Wanted something a little more sturdy than wire or plastic in case of an accident
-Other brands like the Zinger don't come in the right size. I need something that is exactly 40" wide/long, any less is too small for the dog and any more won't fit in the door opening of the car

My dog doesn't try to break out of his crate, so I don't see the vents being a problem. I can probably get a TIG welded one from Leerburg with a side door, but I did like the fact that the Canada Hunter SUV was contoured for the seats and had two lockable doors AND was cheaper. But I guess the general consensus is that it is better to spend the extra money and get something that is welded into one piece?

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Had the Ruff Tuff been available in the large size with double door when I got my Owens I would have been right there but the big is still too small for the OP.

You can quiet down and strengthen a wire crate considerably with zip ties.

When I had an SUV I went over the wheel wells with a platform to get that 42 inch width that is common in larger kennels but most aluminum ones are smaller. Too bad, lots of better choices in Europe.

Depends on your budget, I would at least quote out a custom build.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The Canada Dog Box would be fine then for your application then. Here is the direct www to the Dogbox company up here. http://www.dogbox.ca 

On a side note if you want a side entry crate XXL 40"+ here is one. http://www.miller-mfg.com/page/1/Product-Detail.jsp?groupId=802&prodId=64592 

On another side note if you ever got into a bad enough accident that would shatter even a plastic crate and injure a dog. You'd be looking at something super heavy duty. To me there is crate overkill, like humans in accidents the worse thing that can happen in rollovers etc is the sudden stop. So if the dog is in a properly sized crate that keeps the dog from flailing about in an accident and absorbs some of the energy from the collision by breaking or bending, to me that's really all that is needed. If you are in an accident that bad that goes beyond that well you and the dog are done any ways. To me here is already many safeguards already built in modern cars like your Honda Pilot that make a uber secure overbuilt crate redundant in an accident in my opinion.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Totally Agree with Harry and Nancy here. A crazy dog will rip up those crates and get themselves ripped up in the process. It's to bad as some things about the design are amazingly thought out such as the escape door and the angulation for seat backs etc. Those air vents will shred a dogs paw pads if a dog wants to try to pull and scratch at them to escape. But if like Harry says you have a dog that would respect the crate you'd be gold.
> 
> I have friends in my group that have the Zinger Wingers they really like them, though the powder coating doesn't seem to last long with a dog that scratches and spins. The Malinois all have grey bums now. They still are held together with bolts and screws that require periodic inspection. But they are a lot safer for a crazy dog, plus they look great.
> 
> ...


These are pretty sweet for being plastic Geoff, I am going to pass on this info for the few friends I got that are stuck on plastics, Not only that I enjoyed watching the video of them being jumped on,smashed thrown out of a moving vehicle and weights being dropped.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> These are pretty sweet for being plastic Geoff, I am going to pass on this info for the few friends I got that are stuck on plastics, Not only that I enjoyed watching the video of them being jumped on,smashed thrown out of a moving vehicle and weights being dropped.


Yeah Harry they smoke! I really like them don't get me wrong, I still like aluminum as well. But for the price and all the options such as the tie downs and coupling kits, stackability etc. They really can't be beat. I can vouch for the toughness of them, the videos on their website are no fluke. I've done the same type of stuff to them in real world use. I'm sure even the primo expensive aluminum crates with that dumbell drop would have some sort of damage that can't be repaired without breaking out the torches. I have a friend that had a Kustom Crate that was dropped about 20 feet during air shipping with a dog in it that ruined the crate. (dog was all right) But the crate was done-zee! 

I wish that I could fly with the ones I own. As the more expensive air transit vari-kennel crates that I have every time I fly with a dog are getting cracked and broken, I've lost 3 vari-kennel style crates basically in the last 2 years, due to the bumps and grinds of transit. It really pisses me off.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess I'm pretty fortunate, our guys travel very well, and are pretty chilled in the back when we're training w/ the tail gate open.

Just on an aside, when we were looking at purchasing our SUV we brought the two XL Petmate Furarri crates with us and they had to fit side by side. We eventually bought a 09 Acura MDX, and the crates have been in there ever since. We have full use of the 2nd row seating...

Obviously I don't' like the wire crates as I'd prefer the dogs not to be shish-kabobed if we crash...

Good luck on the search, some good info here


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the two door Rough Tough with the top tray. Love the crate it fits perfectly in the back seat of my truck giving access to the dog from both sides and the tray is very functional and worth the few extra bucks. 

Shelly, you do get what you pay for with these things. You can try to find a dirt cheap aluminum box but keep in mind corners will be cut to get it to you at that price.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I also have two Ruff Tuff kennels. Great product, but on mine the doors can very easily be popped open by a determined dog. I rigged it a bit to prevent that, but just watch out for that aspect. Also, they are heavier than the cheaper airline approved crates. If you have to hoof w/ it a good distance you may be a lil' disappointed. Otherwise they're good.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Geoff, as Phin is getting bigger, how is he fitting in the big kennel you have? I see that it's only 22" wide... the crates we have for our guys is 26" wide...


----------



## Shelly Kellogg (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input and info, guys. 
I think my three options are wire crate (don't want to do), the Canada dog box, or Kustom Krates. Because of the size constraints. I know you get what you pay for, I just hate to spend that kind of money, as much as I LOVE what I see on the Kustom Krate website. But I guess I would never ever have to buy another dog crate. They are just so expensive...I"ll probably suck it up and go that route. At least I will be supporting American jobs, right? Just trying to look on the bright side


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryan Venables said:


> Geoff, as Phin is getting bigger, how is he fitting in the big kennel you have? I see that it's only 22" wide... the crates we have for our guys is 26" wide...


He can still turn around in it and it doesn't seem to bother him in the least bit. He is somewhere between 55-60lbs and is still filling out I don't think he will be much bigger than his Dad who is 62-63. 

My plan is to get 2 larges from them at one point any ways and not have the bottom air holes drilled so that they will be able to be airline approved. As you know I still am working on getting a new vehicle so I am still not sure which way I will go either a small SUV or a full size pick up truck with cap or subcompact with a small dog trailer, who knows.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ryan

I have a 22wide x 30 tall wire crate that I use for my mali at obedience trials. I bought it to give him enough height to stand in, but it didn't fit in my car. He never seemed to have a problem lying down and getting comfortable in it, even if it is narrower than a standard crate.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ray Allen carries a really sturdy and expensive crate. It's built to military specs for overseas shipping. It also has equipment storage. 

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you sure it is Ray Allen David? I was poking around their website and only see the Airline Vari kennel which I have the exact same model and it is falling apart after only 2 flights or their RAM kennel.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes sir, it was Mil Spec crate. All aluminum with a storage in the top. I know the older style we used to use with MWD's were almost indestructible, I figured the newer ones would be as well. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I just looked at the website and I don't see that crate any longer. All my catalogues are in my office, I'll look tomorrow. The crate I was talking about specifically said "Mil-Spec". 

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah possibly it was discontinued or only available through the uber top secret 'mil' spec catalogs.  

I've seen lots of crates plastic, welded and riveted aluminum, steel and for day to day durability the roto moulded Rufftough are hard to beat.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I did check my book and it's no longer listed. Maybe it is only available to military, or it's just no longer available. 

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

How did it compare price wise to the 'Kustom Krates' single crates? Depending on options they are between $1100-1500. Mott point if the Ray Allen is not available though.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

it was expensive, seems to me it was around 1,000, but like you said, if they don't have it, it's moot.

DFrost


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

It's possible another cop/mil type supplier still carries it. I know which one you're talking about, I remember seeing it thinking it was way cool and way expensive


----------

